# What Do You Buy And Where?



## Noble (Mar 8, 2012)

What types of meat do you buy and do you buy from a regular market, butcher? I feel as if mymeat choices have no variety...


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I buy my stuff from all different sources. The butcher at my market orders a lot of it for me. I get lamb/mutton directly from a breeder. Tripe and some other things from a raw foods supplier. I have my own hens for eggs.


----------



## Noble (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't live near a farm or anything like that. I have grocery stores and holistic pet stores.
I usually buy chicken(legs, thighs, whole), ground beef, beef heart, ground turkey, green tripe(can, I don't know where to find it anywhere else), tongue, rabbit, liver, kidney.
Does that seem like a good variety? Or should I expand my choices for meat?


----------



## K9 "Oz" (Oct 29, 2012)

Noble, 

Try Walmart for chicken leg quarters by the bag. They are fairly cheap, $6-$8 for 10lb. try to catch the sales and stock up. Check around for a large scale meat processing plants for beef in your area. They usually don't sell small boxes of product IE. I buy tripe in 60 lbs boxes at .50 cents per pound. but it fills the freezer for awhile. Also, check with Asain and Mexican stores. They have a lot of product that big chain stores dont sell.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I go to a bunch of places:
Slaughterhouse in two small towns near me - I get to pick out the bones / organs that I want
Slaugtherhouse about 2 hours away - 35 pounds of ground meat for $15, comes in frozen bricks
Butcher - organic butcher across the street from me for the "left-over" meat once he's done slaughtering - we have a deal, he leaves some "extras" on the bone, and I pay for it!
Ethnic Butcher - I get all kinds of neat things there - ram's testicles, chicken feet, etc.


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

Try to find a local BARF group on groups.yahoo.com, they will help you find several sources and get volume discounts, at least the group I am in does.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

K9 "Oz" said:


> Noble,
> 
> Try Walmart for chicken leg quarters by the bag. They are fairly cheap, $6-$8 for 10lb. try to catch the sales and stock up. Check around for a large scale meat processing plants for beef in your area. They usually don't sell small boxes of product IE. I buy tripe in 60 lbs boxes at .50 cents per pound. but it fills the freezer for awhile. Also, check with Asain and Mexican stores. They have a lot of product that big chain stores dont sell.


Where do you buy tripe??? Would love to find green tripe at that price...

To the OP, it's best if you can find a co-op or go directly to the source. Grocery stores are typically much more expensive unless they're running a sale. Asian/mexican markets also tend to have more variety then white markets. The more variety you have the better, even when it comes to organs.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Kroger just had a sale on leg quarters for $.39/lb. I took full advantage of that.

...I also am keeping my eyes peeled for the cheap turkey that is sure to make its debut shortly.

But if you have some sort of ethnic market, those seem to be good sources, too. I use the one near me regularly. It always has a good supply of heart and organ meat, feet, etc.


----------



## K9 "Oz" (Oct 29, 2012)

There is local slaughter house that sells it to those that ask. Martins meats in Godwin N.C. 910-567-6102. Dont think they will ship it. I have to pick it up.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

Tankin said:


> Try to find a local BARF group on groups.yahoo.com, they will help you find several sources and get volume discounts, at least the group I am in does.


+1
i get my green tripe from our local co-op @1.40 per #, comes in 2# tubes.
they also have, tongue, hearts, meaty neck bones, performance dog food Raise a Paw for RAW, Tefco, INC.


----------

